
Andela shuts offices, expands across Africa by going remote - laurex
https://qz.com/africa/1873379/andela-shuts-offices-expands-across-africa-by-going-remote/
======
luckylion
So it's a pivot from "we're disrupting training software engineers" to "we're
connecting freelancers with companies"?

